# Diy, Co2 Injection



## JOHNTANKED (May 15, 2013)

Hi I have spent a LOT of time developing CO2, generators and making deFusers from, Bambo Chopsticks , and Hypodermick needles, the latter when modified actulally producess a smaller bubble than the custom made Ceramic defusers, an absolutely great and very successfull method, *old dude


----------



## JOHNTANKED (May 15, 2013)

I can show Full details , if wanted. I have some Videos on YOUTUBE


----------



## JOHNTANKED (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Diy, Co2 Injection Videos*

Try this take a look here, my videos., PLZ tell me what u think. 
CHEERS



DIY CO2 Parts and setup Requirements - YouTube 
Super fine CO2 - YouTube
CO2 DIFFUSERS , PERFECT and easy to make. - YouTube
YouTube


----------

